# What do you suggest?



## billyjane (Nov 11, 2013)

What is a good breed to add to our small urban homestead? 
After getting our two mini Manachas, we have been spoiled with how quite they are 
Is there such a thing as a quite chicken breed lol? 
Looking for ones that aren't escape artist, hardy, and good layers. Not too much to ask for right lol?


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

billyjane said:


> What is a good breed to add to our small urban homestead?
> After getting our two mini Manachas, we have been spoiled with how quite they are
> Is there such a thing as a quite chicken breed lol?
> Looking for ones that aren't escape artist, hardy, and good layers. Not too much to ask for right lol?


Our Jersey giants are a hoot, and they were laying great (7 eggs a day from 10 hens) until their first moult last month.... plus its snowing ...
they are very hardy to cold... and do not fly and to big to squeeze thru much either.... they do eat alot though I love them.... very sweet...


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Orpingtons! Very calm and friendly. Good with cold, not so much with wet.

I'm impressed that your Giants lay that well, I thought they were a straight meat bird?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I agree, I would go with Orpingtons.


----------



## billyjane (Nov 11, 2013)

CAjerseychick said:


> Our Jersey giants are a hoot, and they were laying great (7 eggs a day from 10 hens) until their first moult last month.... plus its snowing ...
> they are very hardy to cold... and do not fly and to big to squeeze thru much either.... they do eat alot though I love them.... very sweet...


Looked at some pictures, they are very pretty. They remind me of our blue copper marans that were gorgeous too. These pretty giants might be a little too big for our small backyard.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Orpingtons are good for a confined space too, even though they're a large breed they don't wander much. That's the only reason I don't like them, I prefer breeds that are good foragers.


----------



## billyjane (Nov 11, 2013)

zebradreams07 said:


> Orpingtons are good for a confined space too, even though they're a large breed they don't wander much. That's the only reason I don't like them, I prefer breeds that are good foragers.


That's exactly what we're looking for, cool! How are they in the heat? It gets in the 100s here in the summer. 
With our marans we would put a faucet on drip that was over concrete and that was in the shade and they would lay on the wet concrete when the sun was at the highest. It kept them cool and from panting.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Probably not so good - they're very fluffy, which is what helps them in the cold. You could do some research though, maybe see if you can find some other ideas for cooling.


----------



## billyjane (Nov 11, 2013)

zebradreams07 said:


> Probably not so good - they're very fluffy, which is what helps them in the cold. You could do some research though, maybe see if you can find some other ideas for cooling.


Ok good to know. Our marans where pretty fat and fluffy too so they might still be okay. Gets cold here too, no snow, but are just about an hr away from the mountains. I'm checking to see whats available in our area too. I would love me some polish chickens. They look so cool, but don't think they will work out with the space we have, being around the goats, and read they are flighty.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

We have had orpingtons, polish, auracanas (lay colored eggs), sex link, bantams, welsummers, barred rock, black something or other, and I forget what all else. I love the auracanas, but they don't lay during the winter. Bantams are super cute and fun....lay small eggs tho. I had an aunt with a bantam that would peck on her door in the morning, get let in go jump on her bed and lay her egg and then leave the house. Some of these tend to go broody pretty fast tho so you have to really watch the egg gathering to make sure there aren't any for them to set on. The sex link are super hardy, lay all year as long as they have fresh water. Polish have done fine except they seem to get taken by predators easier :shrug: Orpingtons and barred rock do well regardless of weather....we get to well below 0 during the winter with wind chills helping lower that! We get to over 100 in the summer. The Orpingtons will lay year around with fresh water (warm water in winter if you can) Red Sex Link are fantastic if you want to raise for meat and eggs....males are white and females are red (makes it easy to tell what you have!) They are not a super big bird so are well suited for small areas.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh, my polish weren't that flighty. And they did quite well around all my animals. Trim ONE wing (one only) and that will keep them from flying out of an area.


----------



## LGFarm (May 30, 2013)

Where are you looking to purchase your stock from? If you purchase stock for a hatchery, they are pretty much all the same bird with a different coating, exterior to look like the bird you are expecting, buff for an orpington, barred for a barred rock, etc. If you go with better quality birds, do your research. Good quality orpingtons are not the greatest of layers, we have birds that we breed for exhibition and I wouldn't recommend them to someone looking for an everyday layer. We also have mille fleur cochins bantams, pretty, lay decently, don't eat a lot, but someone is always (ALWAYS) broody and sitting and collecting your eggs and their eggs are bantam sized (small).


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Here in WI we get hot and humid summers, and freezing cold winters. Our chickens are all quiet except for when they lay an egg. (That's when they start yelling, "EVERYONE, I LAID AN EGG!! COME AND LOOK AT IT! ISN'T IT PRETTY?! COME SEE! PAY ATTENTION AND COME SEE MY PRETTY EGG!!" Ok, it may not be a word for word translation, but by George, it's close. 

We have Buff Orpingtons, Black Australops, Rhode Island Red/White Leghorn mix, an "Easter Egger" and a Red Star. Buff Bantams are really nice, peaceful birds, too. Ours our happy to stay in the barn on rainy or miserably cold days, or will wander around our property on nice days, clearing away mosquitoes, grasshoppers, flies, slugs, and whatever else they can find to eat. We always tell people that they don't like to get their little patties cold or wet, the spoiled little girls.


----------



## billyjane (Nov 11, 2013)

Nice, thanks everyone. This is great feedback.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

zebradreams07 said:


> I'm impressed that your Giants lay that well, I thought they were a straight meat bird?


No they are supposed to be dual purpose...
I think they used to (forgot the correct term) neuter Roosters and they would get really big... but that is beyond our capability to do... thats for sure...
we had a nice supply of eggs all summer... they do eat like hogs but alittle less if you can free range them...
We have alot of potential predators and like the size for deterrance and havent lost anything to wild things.. its been a year and a half now....


----------



## run1251 (Jun 4, 2013)

We have Amaraucanas, barred rocks and Rhode Island reds. I love them all. Very hardy and lay all winter but we are on the Texas coast where it rarely freezes. We worry about the heat more than the cold.


----------



## billyjane (Nov 11, 2013)

run1251 said:


> We have Amaraucanas, barred rocks and Rhode Island reds. I love them all. Very hardy and lay all winter but we are on the Texas coast where it rarely freezes. We worry about the heat more than the cold.


I'm going to look into these too. Thanks.


----------



## billyjane (Nov 11, 2013)

Oooooo, look what I found http://www.artistmelody.com/images/Breeds.pdf


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Turkens lol I like freak looking animals  but in my teen days I got a mix of chickensiI don't remember them all but loved my turkens and they were so friendly.


----------



## billyjane (Nov 11, 2013)

Jessica84 said:


> Turkens lol I like freak looking animals  but in my teen days I got a mix of chickensiI don't remember them all but loved my turkens and they were so friendly.


LOL i had to do a google search.
I saw one of these at the farm where we got our Halloween pumpkins and it was just one hen that looked like this. I thought she was being picked on by her sisters really bad or they had an abusive rooster LOL


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Buff orpingtons!!!!!!


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I have Plymouth Barred Rocks and I really like them. They're very hardy and good layers. They never fly the fences and are very docile. We also have some Easter Eggers and they have been really nice to have too.


----------



## Windywayfarmer (Dec 11, 2013)

If you want practical dual purpose chickens get them from a hatchery. They have been bred to that purpose. They will not be show quality or always fit their confirmation. If you want pretty heritage quality find a good breeder. These have been selected through generations to be like their ancestors through the decades. Orpingtons are dual purpose and can handle the cold and heat. Chickens can handle temperature changes (as long as they are gradual) better than most people. They can handle wet very well as well. They are not so good at wet cold. I would also consider the black australorp as well. Good luck.


----------



## billyjane (Nov 11, 2013)

Windywayfarmer said:


> Orpingtons are dual purpose and can handle the cold and heat. Chickens can handle temperature changes (as long as they are gradual) better than most people. They can handle wet very well as well. They are not so good at wet cold. I would also consider the black australorp as well. Good luck.


Thanks everyone! I'm looking into breeders that have Australorps in my area and have found a couple. They seem to be the best fit of what we need. Hoping to add at least two come this spring. Then if we think we need to add to our flock have decided on Orpingtons. I wish I had the space to have one of each that everyone suggested  Each breed seems to have such cool characteristics.


----------



## Windywayfarmer (Dec 11, 2013)

That is what we call chicken mathitis. It is very contagious and can get out of control very quickly. There is no known cure once it is contracted or treatment. You just have to stay strong if you can and avoid the temptation if you have to.

Good luck with the chickens. I do recommend having at least 3 at a time though.


----------



## Off Our Rocker Ranch (Jun 23, 2013)

Jessica84 said:


> Turkens lol I like freak looking animals  but in my teen days I got a mix of chickensiI don't remember them all but loved my turkens and they were so friendly.


Our turkens (naked necks) are our hardiest foragers and also our best layers. Hope to add 50 more this spring.


----------



## goatpoultryduckrabbit (Dec 27, 2013)

My favorite breed of all time is probably silkies! They are great mothers and they are very tamed! They are also very cute!


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

I realize this topic is dated but I'm glad it was started. I'm also going to add chickens to my tiny home and this was so helpful! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

